# found this a desided to share.



## chaotichealth (Jun 27, 2014)

***I am providing this information to serve as a quick reference for those who know how to brew and are possibly interested in other concentrations/mixtures. PLEASE do not pm me asking for step by step instructions on how to brew and where to get powder and supplies. if you have a specific question, I'd be glad to help, but I am not going to do everything for you...I figured this post was helpful enough.***

****You will see Ethyl Oleate in most of these recipes. As I discuss below, EO is absolutely not necessary for basic concentrations. It should be considered a "luxury" for those who want thinner solutions and/or want to brew something at a higher concentration. People respond differently to EO and if you have a problem with...don't use it. If you wish not to use EO with the following recipes, just replace the amount of EO with the oil of your choice. I have listed these recipes with a general 50% EO/50% GSO mixture, as this is the standard. You can use any amount of EO you desire, from 0% to 100%, just make sure you do the math correctly and come out with the same amount of ml's.

test E/C/D, deca, Eq, tren E, Primo E 50mls @ 200mgs/ml
10g powder
17.5ml Ethyl Oleate (EO)
16ml Grapeseed Oil (GSO)
1.5ml BA (3%)
7.5ml BB (15%)

test E/C/D, deca, Eq, tren E, Primo E 40mls @ 250mgs/ml
10g powder
13.3ml EO
12 ml GSO
1.2ml BA (3%)
6ml BB (15%)

test E/C/D, deca, Eq 40mls @ 300mgs/ml
12g powder
11.8ml EO
10ml GSO
1.2ml BA (3%)
8ml BB (20%)

test E/D, deca, Eq 30mls @ 333mgs/ml
10g powder
10ml EO
5.6ml GSO
.9ml BA (3%)
6ml BB (20%)

test Prop (TP)/phenylprop (TPP), tren A, Masteron, Npp 100mls @ 100mg/ml
10g powder
37.5ml EO
37ml GSO
3ml BA (3%)
15ml BB (15%)

test phenylprop, Masteron, Npp 60mls @ 150mg/ml
9g powder
25ml EO
14.5ml GSO
1.8ml BA (3%)
12ml BB (20%)

test PP, Masteron, NPP 60mls @ 166mg/ml
10g powder
25ml EO
13.7 GSO
1.8ml BA (3%)
12 ml BB (20%)

Cut Stack (test p 75mg/ml, tren a 50mg/ml, masteron 50mg/ml) 40mls @ 175mg/ml
3g test prop powder
2g tren a powder
2g masteron powder
15ml EO
10.6ml GSO
1.2ml BA (3%)
8ml BB (20%)

Mass Stack (test E 150mg/ml, deca 100mg/ml) 40mls @ 250mg/ml
6g test E powder
4g deca powder
13ml EO
12.3ml GSO
1.2ml BA (3%)
6ml BB (15%)

Sustanon 100mls @ 250mgs/ml
10g test dec
6g test iso
6g test phenyl
3g test p
32ml EO
31.25ml oil
3ml BA (3%)
15ml BB (15%)

Sustanon 100mls @ 350mgs/ml
13g test dec
8g test iso
8g test phenyl
6g test p
30.75mls EO
20mls GSO
3ml BA (3%)
20ml BB (20%)

TP(PP)/NPP stack (test p/pp 75mg/ml, npp 50mg/ml) 40mls @ 125mg/ml
3g test p/pp powder
2g npp powder
15.1ml EO
12ml GSO
1.2ml BA (3%)
8ml BB (20%)

test Acetate (A), P, or PP/tren A stack (test A/P/or PP 75mg/ml, tren a 50mg/ml) 40mls @ 125mg/ml
3g test a/p/pp powder
2g tren a powder
15.1ml EO
12ml GSO
1.2ml BA (3%)
8ml BB (20%)

Winstrol Recipe#1
50ml @ 50mg/ml
2.5g powder
8ml BB
2.5ml BA
1ml peg 300
.5ml poly
mix powder, bb, ba, and poly and heat at 325 degrees until dissolved, filter, and add 39ml distilled water and re-filter.

Winstrol recipe #2
20mls @ 50mg/ml
1g powder
4.8ml BB
0.6ml BA
0.6ml polysorbate 80
12.5ml distilled water
mix powder, BB, BA, and poly and heat until dissolved. filter, add water and re-filter


Winstrol recipe #3 Oil based (never done this but i trust the recipe)
20ml @ 50mg/ml
1g winstrol powder
17ml oil
.2ml BA
2 ml guaiacol ("super solvent")
mix powder and guaiacol first then add oil and BA.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 27, 2014)

Some cook is EO happy. Over half of these dont need that crap..interesting though. Why EO in fricken EQ. The shits liquid to start with. ?


----------



## Magnus82 (Jun 27, 2014)

Got to love guaiacol.  It's the musk of bodybuilders.


----------



## chaotichealth (Jun 27, 2014)

What don't require the eq?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 28, 2014)

Eq, cyp , t e , deca, test p, sus, mast p, test p all dont require EO. (Ethyl Oleate) ..


----------



## FordFan (Jun 30, 2014)

Magnus82 said:


> Got to love guaiacol.  It's the musk of bodybuilders.



Hate it so bad I love it


----------



## Layddually (Jun 30, 2014)

What is the deal with the EO. I just made some test e 500  that flowed thru a 27g slinpin using MCT oil, test e, ba,bb. Also some test p 300 that flows nice thru 27g. Why use the toxic shit?


----------

